# Wii Calculator



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

http://www.n-sider.com/newsview.php?type=story&storyid=2440 (US Calculator)
http://www.n-sider.com/newsview.php?type=story&storyid=2441 (Canada Calculator)

Use this to figure out how much YOU'LL be spending on launch day!  The total for me comes to $606.95... $500.48.

Wii System [includes Wiimote, nunchuck, and Wii Sports as well]
1 Extra Wiimote
1 Extra Nunchuck
2 Classic Controllers
2000 Virtual Console points
Twilight Princess
Trauma Center (Getting this for Christmas)
Red Steel
Elebits (Getting this for Christmas)


----------



## Tyler (Sep 21, 2006)

$349.76
1 Wii Package
1 Extra Wii Mote
1 Extra Nunchuck
1 Retro Controller (Maybe 2)
Some VC Points

 :gyroiddoh: Not much. I spent to much money. Oh well TP can wait till Christmas...


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> $349.76
> 1 Wii Package
> 1 Extra Wii Mote
> 1 Extra Nunchuck
> ...


 Woah, not getting any VC games OR normal Wii games?  Why do you need the Retro controller then?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 21, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops forgot about putting down Super Mario World and whatever else is good.  :gyroiddoh:

Also I may get somthing from my uncle who lives in California for Thanksgiving for teh Wiizor.  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## SL92 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll have to spend $319.14 dollars on launch date. Seeing as I'm buying FF III. But if I can save up the money for points and TP on release date, $414.89


I don't need any extra controllers... I'm getting the rest for Christmas.


 >_< Only crazed fanboys would spend that much money on release date, I'm waiting for Christmas for all the extras.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Remember, you need 500 points for an NES game, 800 for an SNES game, and 1000 for an N64 game.  That's roughly $5 for an NES game, $8 for an SNES game, and $10 for an N64 game.

But still... you're not getting any Wii games, even though the Wii comes with Wii Sports?


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] I'll have to spend $319.14 dollars on launch date. Seeing as I'm buying FF III. But if I can save up the money for points and TP on release date, $414.89


I don't need any extra controllers... I'm getting the rest for Christmas.


 >_< Only crazed fanboys would spend that much money on release date, I'm waiting for Christmas for all the extras. [/quote]
 Crazed fanboys?  Ooooh, boy, are we back to calling me a fanboy?  I just like to buy everything that's good at ONCE, since I actually have the resources to earn money by myself.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 21, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_]I'll have to spend $319.14 dollars on launch date. Seeing as I'm buying FF III. But if I can save up the money for points and TP on release date, $414.89


I don't need any extra controllers... I'm getting the rest for Christmas.


 >_< Only crazed fanboys would spend that much money on release date, I'm waiting for Christmas for all the extras.[/quote]
No actually that isn't true. Only crazed Fanboys would buy the PS3.  :gyroidtounge: 

@ Bul Read the edit. Also depends how much money I get for 

A ) Chores. $5 a week
B ) Report Card Usually $10-$20 bucks.


----------



## SL92 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I'll have to spend $319.14 dollars on launch date. Seeing as I'm buying FF III. But if I can save up the money for points and TP on release date, $414.89
> 
> 
> I don't need any extra controllers... I'm getting the rest for Christmas.
> ...


Crazed fanboys?  Ooooh, boy, are we back to calling me a fanboy?  I just like to buy everything that's good at ONCE, since I actually have the resources to earn money by myself. [/quote]
 I never meant that directly, I'm just saying who would even think of spending that much on the Wii at launch >_< I myself workied through the summer to get enough for the Wii and FF III, that's all I can get.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I'll have to spend $319.14 dollars on launch date. Seeing as I'm buying FF III. But if I can save up the money for points and TP on release date, $414.89
> 
> 
> I don't need any extra controllers... I'm getting the rest for Christmas.
> ...


Crazed fanboys?  Ooooh, boy, are we back to calling me a fanboy?  I just like to buy everything that's good at ONCE, since I actually have the resources to earn money by myself. [/quote]
I never meant that directly, I'm just saying who would even think of spending that much on the Wii at launch >_< I myself workied through the summer to get enough for the Wii and FF III, that's all I can get. [/quote]
 Hmm, good, because I thought we were getting on the right track...  Since I wasn't called a fanboy for 2 months straight.     

Well, I worked a lot this summer, so I got a lot of money.  I still don't have enough, though, so I need to either bump Trauma Center to Christmas, or just try... working more.


----------



## ƒish (Sep 21, 2006)

Gah... my Basepack isn't even cheap...

Wii
3 Nunchucks
3 Wiimotes
1 VC Controller

2000 VC points

Redsteel
Super Monkey Ball
Zelda


$649.33


and of course most of that money is for the controllers. : |


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2006)

$381.56

With one extra controler (and nun-chuck) and one game

Thats prolly all I'll get to start

Game is either CoD or Red Steel


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Sep 21, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Only crazed fanboys would spend that much money on release date. [/quote]
 Or someone with too many friends that gets to buy all their controllers. >_>

and its not like you can go tell your friends who dont usually play games to go buy a wii controller so they can play, that wont work, you're going to have to buy it for them. : (

and i've mainly been wanting the wii for its multiplayer. : o


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Sep 21, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Sep 21, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## MasterDS (Sep 21, 2006)

The package, a Classic  Controller, THDJ, and 40$ worth of points.

It was around 360, if I remember correctly.

But what happened to quality over quantity? Jesus, you got Avatar, Barnyard and Spongebob receiving the glory of being "launch titles". Is Nintendo _really_ that desperate for launch titles?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2006)

MasterDS lite said:
			
		

> The package, a Classic Controller, THDJ, and 40$ worth of points.
> 
> It was around 360, if I remember correctly.
> 
> But what happened to quality over quantity? Jesus, you got Avatar, Barnyard and Spongebob receiving the glory of being "launch titles". Is Nintendo _really_ that desperate for launch titles?


Third party companies made the decission themselves. (that's what I assumed atleast)


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> MasterDS lite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storm's right.  Nintendo doesn't decide what content gets on their system... They can only disallow it if it's freakishly inappropriate.  And actualy, Avatar is shaping up pretty well, if I say so myself.

Edit - Spongebob looks pretty awesome, too.


----------



## ƒish (Sep 21, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Sep 21, 2006)

MasterDS lite said:
			
		

> The package, a Classic  Controller, THDJ, and 40$ worth of points.
> 
> It was around 360, if I remember correctly.
> 
> But what happened to quality over quantity? Jesus, you got Avatar, Barnyard and Spongebob receiving the glory of being "launch titles". Is Nintendo _really_ that desperate for launch titles?


 see we call these games crappy, but they're some of the highest selling games out there, kids love them.  Kinda like pokemon.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2006)

Do you seriosly need four games?  Have you ever had that many games at once?  Even two is a bit to keep up with.  I suggest buying only one game to start, and more later.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Do you seriosly need four games?  Have you ever had that many games at once?  Even two is a bit to keep up with.  I suggest buying only one game to start, and more later.


 Too many good games are coming out, Storm.  Who can really miss out on TP, Red Steel, and all these games?  Really...


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So?  Once you're done with one game, you'll have more money to buy another.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> > [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I personally like to play many games simultaneously... However, I am devoting more time to TP than to any other, but I'll be playing Red Steel for my FPS fix, Wii Sports for a multiplayer sports fix (and to show the system off to non-gamers), and Elebits for my hardcore gamer multiplayer fix.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2006)

Of course they do... you think Nintendo can afford giving away $90 worth of stuff to everyone who buys a Wii?  And the SNES controller was much less, not to mention that "free" isn't really free because they need to make money and it is put into the final price anyway.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

What happens when I DON'T want Wii Sports?  In Japan, the system is NOT bundled with the game, and the system costs roughly $210.  It should've been the same price in the US, but they should've gave Japan Wii Sports in the system too... FOR NO COST!


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Of course they do... you think Nintendo can afford giving away $90 worth of stuff to everyone who buys a Wii?  And the SNES controller was much less, not to mention that "free" isn't really free because they need to make money and it is put into the final price anyway.


 Okay, let's count it up.

Wii [hardware unit] - $99
Wiimote + Nunchuck - $60
Free game [Wii Sports] - $50

= Roughly $200.

See?


----------



## Justin (Sep 21, 2006)

*<big><big><big><big>TOTAL
$680.12 CAD with Tax</big></big></big></big>*<big><big>



*1 Wii Package*

*2 Extra Wii-Motes*
*2 Extra Nunchucks*

*1 Elebits*
*1 Excite Truck*
*1 Monkey-Ball*

</big></big><big><big>
Zelda can wait till early 07 for me. 
Along with VC. (retro controller and wii points)</big>


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See what?  I don't know what you are trying to prove.... I thought you were trying to prove that we shouldn't have a non-bndle...


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> *<big><big><big><big>TOTAL
> $680.12</big></big></big></big>*<big><big>
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 That's in American dollars, right?  You can calculate it in Canadian dollars, you know.</big>


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am trying to prove that Nintendo overpriced the Wii... It should be sold for $200.


----------



## Justin (Sep 21, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> RJWii2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 Edited, canadain dollers it is.  :yes:</big>


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who told you the actual Wii was only $99?  That seems way too low.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you want a quote from developers?  I believe EA said that could sell it for $99 and make a profit.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll beleive that when I here it from Nintendo.   :gyroiddoh:  And lets remember that the GCN was $150, I doubt the Wii would be less.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 GCN was $200 when it launched.

http://kotaku.com/gaming/top/ea-expects-wi...-170-195594.php

Okay, $170.  Still less than $250.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 21, 2006)

Theres no real games I really want for the wii (expt TP) so Im gonna let it wait Till christmas.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure it was $150.

And:

$170 +
$50 (wii sports) +
$60 (controller) =

$280


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 EA meant the Wii box, not the Wii as a piece of hardware individually.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_GameCube

The GCN released for $200.  I honestly remember. :|


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They probably didn't know it would come with a game.  Not to mention that all they did is take a guess.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 21, 2006)

okay, excuse me but this effing sucks that the nunchuck won't be sold with the wiimote, also in canada (for ontario) its way overpriced, I could save like 50 bucks if it werent for the .14 sales tax. Ahh well, its the only thing I wan't for my birthday and thats right at the launch so I'm lucky.


----------



## Justin (Sep 21, 2006)

13% here, I know what your talkign about, taxs suck here.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

Gosh, and I thought my 6.5% sales tax was bad.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 21, 2006)

I love Missouri and their low sales tax.   
^_^			

Anyways, just $286.00 for me. I know, not much, since there really aren't any games that I want at launch, I'm putting money into virtual console downloads. Oh, and a retro controller. I just like the old design better.

@Bul - $600!?! Looks like you'll be booked with concerts until....2015.


----------



## ƒish (Sep 21, 2006)

I think what you guys are overlooking (storm and bul) is that the wiimote and game aren't even worth that much...

wiimotes are being sold at a profit (the main part of the reason for why i'm pissed off.), they're easily only worth $40 apiece even with all that crap in them, its old technology being put to new uses, it should be inexpensive... and Wii Sports technically cost them less than $5, they could have sold the wii for $150 if they truly felt like getting ahead of everyone else, but they didn't and they wont, so they're actually going to lose money doing that if you think about it...


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 21, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> I love Missouri and their low sales tax.   
^_^
> 
> Anyways, just $286.00 for me. I know, not much, since there really aren't any games that I want at launch, I'm putting money into virtual console downloads. Oh, and a retro controller. I just like the old design better.
> 
> @Bul - $600!?! Looks like you'll be booked with concerts until....2015.


 So, not getting TP or something?  And I only have to do a couple of more concernts and just ask for money on my occasions before the launch to get all the money... After all, I already have $330.

@ Fish - Good point.  Nunchuck + Wiimote could've been sold for $40 instead of $60, and Wii Sports should be sold as a bargain title, like Brain Age, which sells for $19.99...


----------



## Justin (Sep 22, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gosh, and I thought my 6.5% sales tax was bad.


 Wow, lucky.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 22, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A lot of states have 4%.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Justin (Sep 22, 2006)

*eats you head off*


----------



## MasterDS (Sep 22, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> So, not getting TP or something?


 That might explain my figure as well.      

I'm getting TP... For Gamecube. I can still play it on the Wii, though. It's backwords compatable!

Still, the launch line up sucks. Atleast with the 360 there was Kameo and PD0. What does Wii have? Barnyard, Avatar, spongebob (A game that looks like *CEN-2.0-SORD*, yet everyone praises), and TP with sucky fighting controlls, but AWSOME FISHING. And you know I play Zelda to fish.     

Galaxys, Prime 3, and Brawl are going to be awsome when they come out, though.

Only launch game that looks good to me is THDJ, and I'm allready getting the DS version (Although they are different. One doesn't have Online play. :r )


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 23, 2006)

$312, But I only have around $200 .... I get $5 a week, and that's not enough to get a wii by then..
All I'm getting is TP and the wii. I have very little money. >_>


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 23, 2006)

MDSX, have you played TP on Wii to say it has sucky controls?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Sep 23, 2006)

398.95

(Wisconsin 5% tax, I think it's more like 5.6 though...)

1 Wii package (250)
1 Extra Wiimote (40)
1 Extra Nunchuk (20)
1 Retro Controller (20)
1 DragonBallZ Budokai: Tenkaichi 2 (50)

I might buy VC points at launch, but probably not.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 24, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> 398.95
> 
> (Wisconsin 5% tax, I think it's more like 5.6 though...)
> 
> ...


 Tenkaichi isn't coming out at launch anymore.


----------



## ƒish (Sep 24, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> 398.95
> 
> (Wisconsin 5% tax, I think it's more like 5.6 though...)
> 
> ...


 So you're spending $400 at launch to buy nothing more than a port..?


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 24, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Sep 24, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 24, 2006)

Fish speaks the truth.

I'm personally not too worried; hell, I'll be playing TP only to get to start to finish for roughly a month, and then for another good 4 years to get every single thing, and then Red Steel'll offer a great FPS experience for a good year... I will be SO occupied during the launch and months to come.


----------



## ƒish (Sep 24, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fish speaks the truth.
> 
> I'm personally not too worried; hell, I'll be playing TP only to get to start to finish for roughly a month, and then for another good 4 years to get every single thing, and then Red Steel'll offer a great FPS experience for a good year... I will be SO occupied during the launch and months to come.


I'm going to take Zelda slow, i'll probably run away from the internet for awhile and spend some time with my wii (lolz), and maybe my friends... monkey ball looks like its going to be the mario party of the wii til mario party shows up. : D


(dang the wii just got like -3 coolness points.... : (


----------



## MasterDS (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, the launch sucks, as I'm getting TP for Gamecube, and THDJ for Wii isn't online unlike THDJ for the DS.

However, once SMG and MP3 come out...


----------



## Justin (Sep 25, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life (Sep 28, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where'd you hear that? The false TP box art site? It's on the official list, and in the newest NP.  I'm sure it's "still" not a launch game.

I'm not impressed with TP that's why I'm not buying it.  I'll buy it in a year or two when it's $20.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 28, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, I heard it from YOUR BROTHER. :\


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 29, 2006)

MasterDS lite said:
			
		

> Well, the launch sucks, as I'm getting TP for Gamecube, and THDJ for Wii isn't online unlike THDJ for the DS.
> 
> However, once SMG and MP3 come out...


Same, the luanch dosn't seem so great to me, and I'll end up getting TP for the gamecube. But I'll probabaly get it sometime in december, when theres a wider range of games.


----------

